# Software > Ασφάλεια >  scanning στο awmn?

## atlas

Τι έγινε παιδιά; Γίνεται scanning και μεταξύ μας τώρα; Κάποιος ψάχνει εναγωνίως για 445 πόρτα...

----------


## papashark

> Τι έγινε παιδιά; Γίνεται scanning και μεταξύ μας τώρα; Κάποιος ψάχνει εναγωνίως για 445 πόρτα...


To C class ανήκει στον Blade στην Καλλιθέα.

Είτε έχει κολλήσει τίποτα, είτε κάνει καγκουριές.

Δεν έχει και DNS για να δούμε και που ανοίκει στα σίγουρα...


```
 6    55 ms    40 ms    95 ms  10.14.0.114
 7    57 ms    51 ms    38 ms  10.32.67.49
 8    59 ms    57 ms    49 ms  10.32.47.89
 9    43 ms    51 ms    46 ms  10.32.47.41
```

Το 7 είναι ΙΡ του ενός από τα 2 ΒΒ που έχει δηλωμένα ο Βlade, άρα μάλλον το .41 είναι στο εσωτερικό του δίκτυο.

H 445 είναι για το SMB των windows, οπότε ή απλά scannάρει για να βρει ανοιχτό και να τραβήξει αρχεία μόνος του, ή έχει κανα media player που ψάχνει όλο το awmn.....

----------


## atlas

> H 445 είναι για το SMB των windows, οπότε ή απλά scannάρει για να βρει ανοιχτό και να τραβήξει αρχεία μόνος του, ή έχει κανα media player που ψάχνει όλο το awmn.....


Ναι, όντως είναι SMB. Υπάρχει media player που σκανάρει σωρηδόν όλες τις ΙΡ κατά σειρά; Μου φαίνεται παράξενο. Ψάχνει να τραβήξει αρχεία; Θέλει να δοκιμάσει κανένα από τα σχετικά πρόσφατα exploit του smb των Windows, ή απλά τα παιδία παίζει;

----------

